# texaco association



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

i worked for texaco tankers in the 70s and 80s i came across the texaco association on the netive tried to email them on the 2 email adresses that were suppliedwich are tota.co. uk and [email protected] but ive had both returned theres not a lot of informaition to be had on the pagesthat are supplied does anybody out there have any added info for me thanks peter (Hippy)


----------



## stuartcooper35 (6 mo ago)

peter lewis said:


> i worked for texaco tankers in the 70s and 80s i came across the texaco association on the netive tried to email them on the 2 email adresses that were suppliedwich are tota.co. uk and [email protected] but ive had both returned theres not a lot of informaition to be had on the pagesthat are supplied does anybody out there have any added info for me thanks peter (Hippy)











Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------

